# Bradford/Harrogate 2013



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... kjnirTOINg

mice are on the Sunday.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

would love to go but the trains and busses on sundays are rubbish the earliest i could get there would be 2pm


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Same for me, very difficult getting to any shows held on a Sunday using public transport unless they are on my doorstep.

You would think that show organisers would think of this and also the fact during our current economic climate the costs involved with travelling using public transport are also greater.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

99.9% of shows are on a Saturday so not an issue for mouse exhibitors.I posted a link to this show because it has a wider appeal to people interested in keeping a variety of small animals including pet keepers and is held over 2 days.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh wow, and 'The Rabbit Grand National'. I had no idea rabbits enjoyed such things.  That video is adorable.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

it looks fantastic, shame i cannot make it.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Oh wo
> w, and 'The Rabbit Grand National'. I had no idea rabbits enjoyed such things.  That video is adorable.


I have a jumping rabbit  He wont be jumping at Harrogate though.....

Ill be there on the Sunday though =]


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I sure hope somebody takes pictures of the mice.  I'd like to see the actual mice that win and place. What on earth is the mouse auction listed? Surely it's not what I think?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I sure hope somebody takes pictures of the mice.  I'd like to see the actual mice that win and place. What on earth is the mouse auction listed? Surely it's not what I think?


Exactly what it days mice to be auctioned off.....these are if course put under a judge first to make sure they are good healthy stock true to the standard set with i think proceeds to go back to the club.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

some of those rabbits are amazing.Proceeds from the auction do not go to the club at this event.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> some of those rabbits are amazing.Proceeds from the auction do not go to the club at this event.


Aaahhh, now i know i do recall a converstation regarding auctions and where the money goes just cant think where it was and at which auction class tge money goes to the club or if its split ect....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

How come Digby isn't jumping or is that on the Saturday only?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> How come Digby isn't jumping or is that on the Saturday only?


I think they are bringing the Swedish in again to display, Digby isnt upto the standard that their rabbits are.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wowed by the footage of the overseas ones.Maybe next year for Digby


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe start training our mice to be show jumpers and out do the rabbits.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

I shall be going, decided i definately do want to get into showing, have a section ready for a show line in the mousery once i have decided what to go for only been toying with the idea for a few years :lol:

If anyone wants a lift then i shall be travelling up on my own so 3 spare seats from derbyshire m42 j11 so happy to detour on route up to pick folks up. I plan to be there for the start of the mouse judging, but if whoever has anything entered happy to travel up a little earlier.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i sadly wont be going, its my birthday that day and i also dont have enything to enter so dont fancy the 12hours of driving. But ill be going to crawley and possibly manchester in april.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I am likely to attend this, this will be the first one i have ever gone to so please forgive me should my question be abit daft but are you able to purchase stock here or is it just a case of exchanging contact details?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's against show rules to buy and sell stock.There are auctions for rabbits,mice and g .pigs.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

SarahC said:


> It's against show rules to buy and sell stock.There are auctions for rabbits,mice and g .pigs.


True but there is the auction class at the end of the judging that will be for sale to members of the nmc.

But not open to public like you the others are, so better to just make contacts and get the mice you want that way


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Surely any mouse up for sale by auction will be available to whomever and not restricted to nmc members only, as the way I see it if it is only restricted to nmc members is discriminating against potential new fanciers to the hobby. Is not the main aim and objective of the nmc to promote the mouse and the fancy as a whole.

As a show that is open to the public whom pay for admittance, does that not also give them rights to participate in any auctions for any animals as if there were a sales table.

I can see the nmc breeders point of view aswell as they do not want all the hard work ruined but as stated by reducing the potential buyers is also potentially reducing the potential new members to the fancy. I know it is a very difficult decision to make as not knowing the person to whom an animal is sold to raises other potential issues and the welfare of the animal should always be the first consideration.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not an NMC issue,it's specific to this show and it's organisers Burgess and covers all animals at the venue.It's to fall inline with welfare issues specifically the prevention of impulse buying .Any query should be taken up with Burgess.Entrance money to the event is also nothing to do with the NMC in the same way that entry money for say Crufts plus it's rules and regulations would be nothing to do with the chihuahua club or the staffordshire bull terrier club.It's not 'our' point of view,it's the rules of the event.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Been quite a few years since I last attended an animal show, before the animal welfare act 2006 came into force. good to see that things have changed for the better on the animal side and the prevention of impule purchases via sales table.

Its a pity I can not make it to this show as last time I went was back in the mid 90`s when I exhibited gerbils, but thoroughly enjoyed the day looking at all the other exhibits and chatting with many other fanciers.

The first show for this year I hope to goto will be Manchester.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like Manchester,small and friendly.Harrogate is a bit impersonal I find but of course lots to see.There won't be animals for sale at Manchester,you'd need to make advance arrangements.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

pro-petz said:


> . Is not the main aim and objective of the nmc to promote the mouse and the fancy as a whole


the aim of the NMC is to promote the breeding and exhibiting of fancy mice.
So if someone is not a member of the club running the show they can't exhibit there mice. I see what you mean though as someone could get the mice then decide to join and show. but I suppose it also prevents a non member bidding on lots of lots to resell for profit.

Are all the auctions at nmc shows only for members to bid Sarah? A friend asked once but I wasn't sure.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no there isn't a specific rule at other shows but it's fairly unusual to get random members of the public rolling up to smaller shows.I can't imagine the occasional one would be frog marched out .If anyone is ever concerned about what they can and can't do it's best to contact the show secretary.Much better than misunderstandings.Virtually all of the shows that are public events have websites with contact details.For smaller shows you need to be a club member or ask someone that is a club member to enquire on your behalf.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, she keeps toying with the idea of breeding mice and coming to shows with me but can't make her mind up lol


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I emailed the nmc as requested on the nmc wevsite in regards to joining and had no response in just over 2 weeks. I was hoping to do this in time for the show as i would potentially like to bid in the auction!

Does this mean i am going to be unable to do this?

If so can i join up there or anything to enable me to par-take in the auction if i wanted?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can join on the day yes,the secretary will be there and it will be fine to bid in that case.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

excellent, many thanks for your reply!

hopefully see a few of you tomorrow...


----------

